# What's your least favourite orchestral instrument?



## SupremeFist (Jan 29, 2021)

I basically hate oboes. I mean, I'll use them in an orchestration if I feel I have no other choice, but I will still be mentally flicking V signs at them. How about you?


----------



## widescreen (Jan 29, 2021)

I like the Clarinets the least. I would not say I hate them, it's only a dislike of most of the different tones. I don't know why. There are only few passages where I like them, for example in some parts of Skyrim by Jeremy Soule.
Can you imagine, when I was a child and my mother thought of sending me to the local orchestra her preferred instrument for me was the Clarinet. 
I guess that's the reason why I never got there. I didn't like it that time already.

Second dislike: Saxophone.

But one of my favourites are oboes, especially English Horns.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 29, 2021)

widescreen said:


> I like the Clarinets the least. I would not say I hate them, it's only a dislike of most of the different tones. I don't know why. There are only few passages where I like them, for example in some parts of Skyrim by Jeremy Soule.
> Can you imagine, when I was a child and my mother thought of sending me to the local orchestra her preferred instrument for me was the Clarinet.
> I guess that's the reason why I never got there. I didn't like it that time already.
> 
> ...


Haha, I grew up learning clarinet and then added tenor sax. Horses for courses!


----------



## Tremendouz (Jan 29, 2021)

Glockenspiel and piccolo cause their higher register seems to be out of my hearing range (or my tinnitus masks the fundamentals when going high enough) so I can't hear them at all without transposing them down an octave and then back up when composing.


----------



## widescreen (Jan 29, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Haha, I grew up learning clarinet and then added tenor sax. Horses for courses!


That's indeed funny. But I envy you for your skills, even if they are on instruments I dislike. I began learning instruments seriously a little more than a year ago. What have I missed all those years! Started with electric guitar and piano/keyboard. If I had the time I would love to additionally learn harp, church organ, cello and double bass. Perhaps in a few years...


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 29, 2021)

widescreen said:


> That's indeed funny. But I envy you for your skills, even if they are on instruments I dislike. I began learning instruments seriously a little more than a year ago. What have I missed all those years! Started with electric guitar and piano/keyboard. If I had the time I would love to additionally learn harp, church organ, cello and double bass. Perhaps in a few years...


The more the merrier. I also grew up on piano, learned guitar, and started on drums just last summer — and am loving it! Still hate the oboe though.


----------



## widescreen (Jan 29, 2021)

Tremendouz said:


> Glockenspiel and piccolo cause their higher register seems to be out of my hearing range (or my tinnitus masks the fundamentals when going high enough) so I can't hear them at all without transposing them down an octave and then back up when composing.


That's sad. I am a great fan of deep frequencies, but the higher ones are very important for me, especially when listening just for joy. I cannot imagine how it could be without hearing them. Do you have only problems to hear those special kinds of very bright instruments or is it the same for highest notes on the piano, harp or organ?


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 29, 2021)

I love them all. And if loving them is wrong, I don't want to be right.


----------



## widescreen (Jan 29, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> The more the merrier. I also grew up on piano, learned guitar, and started on drums just last summer — and am loving it! Still hate the oboe though.


You say it! Sadly life is too short to learn everything that's interesting. 
Yeah, drums would also be cool, I already have some kind of percussion here, great fun to record my own accompaniment to my compositions. But for complete drums I must stay at finger drumming for the nearer future. Otherwise my wife will throw me out.  She already thinks I'm gone crazy with all that music stuff growing out of nothing.
But my envy of your skills now really grows!


----------



## Tremendouz (Jan 29, 2021)

widescreen said:


> That's sad. I am a great fan of deep frequencies, but the higher ones are very important for me, especially when listening just for joy. I cannot imagine how it could be without hearing them. Do you have only problems to hear those special kinds of very bright instruments or is it the same for highest notes on the piano, harp or organ?


Same with those. With piano I mainly hear the initial key hit that has those lower frequencies included.

At this point I'm used to it since the hearing loss and tinnitus started before I got into music so in a way I don't know what I'm missing.


----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 29, 2021)

Clarinets, in whatever context and before I forget: harpsichords but then that's about it.

Next please ...


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 29, 2021)

Not your usual orchestral instrument, but I don't care for pipe organs. I was often roped into playing them as a youngster and never enjoyed it, except for one performance of Faure's Requiem.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jan 29, 2021)

Not really orchestral.. But I've (almost) always disliked saxophone...

I like jazz... But the second a sax is playing... it's not for me aymore. 
Damn... If only I could explain why...
Don't take it personaly if you're a sax player  I mean no disrespect. It's just a sound I don't like.
And who am I anyway...


----------



## jeremiahpena (Jan 29, 2021)

Xylophone. I really like marimba and vibraphone in an orchestral context, but xylophone is something that almost never sounds good to me.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 29, 2021)

jeremiahpena said:


> Xylophone. I really like marimba and vibraphone in an orchestral context, but xylophone is something that almost never sounds good to me.


Come on, even when it's doubling angry trumpet stacs _a la _Silvestri ?


----------



## Marsen (Jan 29, 2021)

Saxophones, if this is valid. 
I involuntarily listened to too much smooth jazz 😉


----------



## rgames (Jan 29, 2021)

Yes, not "traditional" orchestral but definitely saxophone, especially soprano. It can sound very good, it just usually doesn't.

A close second is Eb sopranino clarinet. Then Eb alto clarinet. Any clarinet in Eb is a disaster.

Then probably solo viola. Ok in sections, but alone? Nope.

Mozart supposedly hated the flute.

rgames


----------



## Antkn33 (Jan 29, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> I basically hate oboes. I mean, I'll use them in an orchestration if I feel I have no other choice, but I will still be mentally flicking V signs at them. How about you?


FLUTE.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 29, 2021)

rgames said:


> Yes, not "traditional" orchestral but definitely saxophone, especially soprano. It can sound very good, it just usually doesn't.
> 
> A close second is Eb sopranino clarinet. Then Eb alto clarinet. Any clarinet in Eb is a disaster.
> 
> ...


Nah, dude it all depends on context. I happen to love the Eflat Alto clarinet. Mozart's Grand Partita.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 29, 2021)

And for those who say they hate the clarinet. That's just dumb. Nothing sounds darker and more mysterioso than the clarinet in the lower registers playing in minor thirds or 6ths. 

That's okay though. No clarinet for you!


----------



## pmcrockett (Jan 29, 2021)

My least favorite instrument is every instrument that transposes.


----------



## youngpokie (Jan 29, 2021)

The only one I kind of dislike is the glorified whistle, also known as piccolo flute.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 29, 2021)

Oh I hate concert masters, 1st oboe players, and no backbone French Horn players. (Oh, my bad, where we talking about the actual instruments themselves? 😂 Maybe I will respond to that also!)


----------



## Technostica (Jan 29, 2021)

The baton, as it’s so high pitched I can’t even hear it.
Plus the way it is played is really off putting.
It’s usually an old balding guy dressed as a waiter who looks as if he’s having a seizure whilst pointing angrily above at an unseen God.


----------



## tf-drone (Jan 29, 2021)

Saxophone, Organ and Harmonium


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 29, 2021)

Sorry, but I'm allergic to the sound of Clarinet/s.  I just can't stand them.

Although, I like the way the Bass-Clarinet sounds.

Funny, but sometimes I dislike hearing a Piano in film scores. But not all the time.


----------



## AMBi (Jan 29, 2021)

Clarinets honestly
Especially when there's multiple playing
They trigger something in me that makes me wanna take a nap

Bassoon tied/2nd place for the similar reasons


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 29, 2021)

Is it unfair to hate on the smallest of them all? 
The piccolo. It can be so piercingly loud.


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 29, 2021)

Bassoon


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 29, 2021)

How can OP hate oboe

Jk I used to until I found the beauty in it. 

The hate for any instrument can be summed down to one thing:

Not knowing what it's good at. 


Low oboe can be honky and duck like(probably why Tchaikovsky wrote the dance of the cignets with this in mind) bit the upper register of the oboe has a smooth sweet tone can beats out flute in any serious emotional statement at that register. 

Same applies to english horn obviously 

But even the english horn in BWW legacy which I'm not a can of can be made to sound beautiful. 

Also useful for softening the trumpets. 

If there is an instrument you don't like, a good goal is to find uses you like.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 29, 2021)

For all the saxophobes, this little march tune at 2:39 completely rules you forever:


----------



## UDun (Jan 30, 2021)

About clarinet just wondering if people dislikes it because from an acoustic perspective it contains mostly odd harmonics (which gives this unique sound) ?

I personnally don't like xylophone (or maybe only the way it is often used with staccato accents in fast action pieces. Hate that !)


----------



## Dietz (Jan 30, 2021)

Gerbil said:


> Not your usual orchestral instrument, but I don't care for pipe organs. [...]


 
I can do without the whole orchestra as long as Her Majesty The Organ is still playing. 8-)


----------



## JEPA (Jan 30, 2021)

I can't stand Opera voices...

I like Classical Choirs, jazz choirs, popular music choirs, ethno voices, traditional voices, pop voices, rock, metal, all these I love, BUT Opera gets me running out.

I like very few Operas, but it is not the music I dislike, it is the opera voice singing technique that I don't like, with some exceptions.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 30, 2021)

The human voice. I cannot stand choirs 99% of the time.

The other 1% is Duel of the Fates.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 30, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> The human voice. I cannot stand choirs 99% of the time.
> 
> The other 1% is Duel of the Fates.


So you'd like vaughn william's sea symphony then?



As someone who used to sing, there is a whole WORLD of good vocal music. Would be like someone seeing the sound of music and saying they don't like musicals.


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 30, 2021)

Soprano Sax should be banned from this planet 
(Sorry soprano sax players!)


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 30, 2021)

Opera voices, harpsichord, xylophone, vibraphone, marimba, saxophone

all of these only work in very specific context for me.

Also I somehow used to dislike the bassoon a little... not as much today anymore


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 30, 2021)

I actually agree with many of the posts above... however am kinda surprised about the clarinet being named so often


----------



## Maurenon (Jan 30, 2021)

JEPA said:


> I can't stand Opera voices...


I completely agree. And it's not just opera for me, a lot of classical singing in general makes me want to weld my ears shut permanently. The problem is most apparent among sopranos; when I hear a recording with a woman screaming in that I've-got-a-stick-up-my-ass-and-I-like-it voice with a vibrato powerful enough to wake legions of recently deceaced, I desperately reach for the remote to press the button that makes her shut the hell up. 

As we move down in pitch the problem decreases. Tenors are generally a bit easier to listen to and when we get to baritones and basses it's almost gone. 

Please note that I don't hate all high classical voices; there are sopranos who sing absolutely beautiful and don't have that dreadful vibrato. ☺️


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 30, 2021)

Maurenon said:


> I completely agree. And it's not just opera for me, a lot of classical singing in general makes me want to weld my ears shut permanently. The problem is most apparent among sopranos; when I hear a recording with a woman screaming in that I've-got-a-stick-up-my-ass-and-I-like-it voice with a vibrato powerful enough to wake legions of recently deceaced, I desperately reach for the remote to press the button that makes her shut the hell up.
> 
> As we move down in pitch the problem decreases. Tenors are generally a bit easier to listen to and when we get to baritones and basses it's almost gone.
> 
> Please note that I don't hate all high classical voices; there are sopranos who sing absolutely beautiful and don't have that dreadful vibrato. ☺️


My rational explanation to that is that Opera voices were developed as a style to be audible and loud as possible to compete withe the orchestra not having a microphone to amplify, only problem... they forgot also to make the technique pretty and nice to listen to. 
Having said that, it is surely a generalization and some opera music is the finest ever written in my opinion.


----------



## Germain B (Jan 30, 2021)

Maybe the piano as I never think I need it or I switch to more interesting sounds/timbers (to my ears) like the celesta, harp or percussions...


----------



## Tremendouz (Jan 30, 2021)

I have a theory: some people hate oboe cause they got frustrated when trying to make lackluster sampled ones sound good. Seriously, most I've heard don't sound that great.


----------



## Maurenon (Jan 30, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> My rational explanation to that is that Opera voices were developed as a style to be audible and loud as possible to compete withe the orchestra not having a microphone to amplify, only problem... they forgot also to make the technique pretty and nice to listen to.


Ah, that would make a lot of sense yes. ☺️ 


AudioLoco said:


> Having said that, it is surely a generalization and some opera music is the finest ever written in my opinion.


Tbh I haven't heard that much opera to condemn it all and I'm sure there are pieces that might appeal to me. 

Nessun dorma is lovely for instance. ☺️


----------



## mallux (Jan 30, 2021)

For me it’s the whole brass section... it’s not that I don’t like it, more that I don’t know how to write for it... bit scared of using it actually... I know that sounds crazy. But I’m working my way through the relevant bits of Adler and gradually trying to incorporate more brass into my efforts.


----------



## Ivan M. (Jan 30, 2021)

In classical and generally orchestral music: loud saxophones, trumpets and opera voices. They are ok if they play soft.
However, in some loud ethnic styles, jazz, big bands, I usually hate almost all woodwinds and brass! 
However, they can be fine if used appropriately, even when loud.
So I guess it's more about how composers/musicians (ab)use them.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 30, 2021)

Tremendouz said:


> I have a theory: some people hate oboe cause they got frustrated when trying to make lackluster sampled ones sound good. Seriously, most I've heard don't sound that great.


Oh samples sound even worse obvs but I do hate real oboes.


----------



## Maurenon (Jan 30, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Oh samples sound even worse obvs but I do hate real oboes.


The oboe is sometimes described as a duck with songbird abilities; are you saying that the duck is just a duck? 😂🦆


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 30, 2021)

Maurenon said:


> when I hear a recording with a woman screaming in that I've-got-a-stick-up-my-ass-and-I-like-it voice with a vibrato powerful enough to wake legions of recently deceaced, I desperately reach for the remote to press the button that makes her shut the hell up.


 oof


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 30, 2021)

Tremendouz said:


> I have a theory: some people hate oboe cause they got frustrated when trying to make lackluster sampled ones sound good. Seriously, most I've heard don't sound that great.


The oboe from CSW I actually like a lot 
Previously, the ones (5 or 6 different libraries) I tried always were kinda bad or just fine

Real oboes are amongst my favorites of the woodwind section


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 30, 2021)

Germain B said:


> Maybe the piano as I never think I need it or I switch to more interesting sounds/timbers (to my ears) like the celesta, harp or percussions...


I kinda agree. Except a few, single low piano notes here and there which I do like to add as an accent sometimes


----------



## Germain B (Jan 30, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> I kinda agree. Except a few, single low piano notes here and there which I do like to add as an accent here and there


That's exactly how I use it the most. I really like those percussives low notes.

Oh, and I love oboes as much as the other woodwinds, my favourite section by far !


----------



## Tremendouz (Jan 30, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> The oboe from CSW I actually like a lot
> Previously, the ones (5 or 6 different libraries) I tried always were kinda bad or just fine
> 
> Real oboes are amongst my favorites of the woodwind section


I agree, the one in CSW is quite beautiful.


----------



## widescreen (Jan 30, 2021)

Maurenon said:


> Nessun dorma is lovely for instance. ☺️



Paul Potts or Pavarotti? For me it's definitely Pavarotti (Romantic Italian Love).
Sorry, don't know other versions.


----------



## Maurenon (Jan 30, 2021)

widescreen said:


> Paul Potts or Pavarotti? For me it's definitely Pavarotti (Romantic Italian Love).
> Sorry, don't know other versions.


I'd guess Pavarotti. Haven't thought that much about versions on this one. I just like the piece. ☺️


----------



## Satorious (Jan 30, 2021)

I know this is dodging the question somewhat - but used correctly - none.


----------



## Doorak94 (Jan 30, 2021)

I dont like piccolo, i just find them loud, annoying and painful to listen to. 

Replace them with a theremin. Bring those bad boys back


----------



## SZK-Max (Jan 30, 2021)

Clarinet...where is his whereabouts?


----------



## mcalis (Jan 30, 2021)

Probably piccolo. Totally fine with it in context or in some 8va with flutes, but on it's own I find the piercing tone quite unpleasant. Don't really hate it though, just my least favorite.

There's only one "traditional" (but non-orchestral) instrument I really dislike and that's organ. Sorry.

Now I'm going to tank my credibility in the eyes of some completely by saying that Clarinet is actually my favorite instrument (_High fives_ @José Herring). Especially when played softly and slowly in the lower registers it can be very sonorous and warm sounding and to me it has something of a nostalgic, homely quality.


----------



## Maurenon (Jan 30, 2021)

widescreen said:


> Paul Potts or Pavarotti? For me it's definitely Pavarotti (Romantic Italian Love).
> Sorry, don't know other versions.


I'd guess Pavarotti. Haven't thought that much about versions on this one. I just like the piece. ☺️


----------



## Doorak94 (Jan 30, 2021)

mcalis said:


> Probably piccolo. Totally fine with it in context or in some 8va with flutes, but on it's own I find the piercing tone quite unpleasant. Don't really hate it though, just my least favorite.
> 
> There's only one "traditional" (but non-orchestral) instrument I really dislike and that's organ. Sorry.
> 
> Now I'm going to tank my credibility in the eyes of some completely by saying that Clarinet is actually my favorite instrument (_High fives_ @José Herring). Especially when played softly and slowly in the lower registers it can be very sonorous and warm sounding and to me it has something of a nostalgic, homely quality.


Totally agree with the nostalgic quality of the clarinet. 
I reckon that's why Howard Shore uses it in one of the variations of his LoTr cue 'Concerning Hobbits'.


----------



## Stringtree (Jan 30, 2021)

The Aluphone hurts my teeth. Despite what it offers, I can think of so many other better instruments to do what it purports to do. The sound of it gives me hives.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 30, 2021)

The bloody triangle.


----------



## lux (Jan 30, 2021)

currently timpani. I think the ethnic hybridation, with us picking beatiful traditional drums from a moltitude of countries, each with its own story and nuance, really added something to the orchestra, even for subtleties. I think there's no coming back, and, for once, I also feel it's a good thing.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 30, 2021)

JEPA said:


> I can't stand Opera voices...
> 
> I like Classical Choirs, jazz choirs, popular music choirs, ethno voices, traditional voices, pop voices, rock, metal, all these I love, BUT Opera gets me running out.
> 
> I like very few Operas, but it is not the music I dislike, it is the opera voice singing technique that I don't like, with some exceptions.


I absolutely hate opera voices also. It’s absolutely amazing how so many of them sound dreadful trying to sing a simple tune, and don’t get me started about trying to understand them even when they are singing English.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 30, 2021)

mcalis said:


> .
> 
> Now I'm going to tank my credibility in the eyes of some completely by saying that Clarinet is actually my favorite instrument (_High fives_ @José Herring). Especially when played softly and slowly in the lower registers it can be very sonorous and warm sounding and to me it has something of a nostalgic, homely quality.


Definitely my favourite register too when I was studying/playing it regularly!


----------



## Gene Pool (Jan 30, 2021)

Maurenon said:


> ...when I hear a recording with a woman screaming in that I've-got-a-stick-up-my-ass-and-I-like-it voice with a vibrato powerful enough to wake legions of recently deceased, I desperately reach for the remote to press the button that makes her shut the hell up.


If you were any sort of gentleman you'd simply help the poor lady remove the stick.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 30, 2021)

Ukulele.
I'm glad it isn't part of an orchestra (no, you do NOT need to prove me wrong with an example!)


----------



## Gene Pool (Jan 30, 2021)

mcalis said:


> Now I'm going to tank my credibility in the eyes of some completely by saying that Clarinet is actually my favorite instrument (_High fives_ @José Herring). Especially when played softly and slowly in the lower registers it can be very sonorous and warm sounding and to me it has something of a nostalgic, homely quality.


That hardly tanks your credibility. Clarinets are the preeminent woodwind resource in orchestration, and they're the only complete family (6+ octaves) outside of strings you can integrate with it. Lots and lots of things you couldn't pull off without them. You'd have to pry them out of the cold dead hands of any orchestrator.


----------



## Maurenon (Jan 30, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Ukulele.
> I'm glad it isn't part of an orchestra (no, you do NOT need to prove me wrong with an example!)





ReleaseCandidate said:


> Ukulele.
> I'm glad it isn't part of an orchestra (no, you do NOT need to prove me wrong with an example!)


The ukulele is a rather silly instrument. It even has a silly name. 😁


----------



## el-bo (Jan 30, 2021)

JEPA said:


> I can't stand Opera voices...


Me neither! Not sure if it tops my aversion to Flamenco singing, though. Having to choose an eternity listening to either, for me, would be like having to choose whether to have my eyes gouged out or my testicles slowly roasted:




Oh...and bright pianos. Just stop it! 

-----


----------



## Saxer (Jan 30, 2021)

Lol... as a sax/flute player and clarinet owner I'm rather blacklisted here. But seriously I don't like sax in orchestral context except for jazz tracks with orchestral background. Can't stand smooth jazz any more. And I love bass clarinet.

My least favorite instruments are distorted guitars, organs and solo violins.


----------



## mcalis (Jan 30, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Lol... as a sax/flute player and clarinet owner I'm rather blacklisted here. But seriously I don't like sax in orchestral context except for jazz tracks with orchestral background. Can't stand smooth jazz any more. And I love bass clarinet.
> 
> My least favorite instruments are distorted guitars, organs and solo violins.


The best use of Sax in an orchestral context (to my limited knowledge) has to be Prokofiev's Kije suite. I had never even considered putting Saxophone in an orchestra before this piece, but I think it works incredibly well:

[Should be timestamped to 6:08]


----------



## ryans (Jan 30, 2021)

Gene Pool said:


> Clarinets are the preeminent woodwind resource in orchestration, and they're the only complete family (6+ octaves) outside of strings you can integrate with it. Lots and lots of things you couldn't pull off without them. You'd have to pry them out of the cold dead hands of any orchestrator.


Hell yes. Clarinets are like a magical orchestrational glue. The blending and combination possibilities in all registers are endless... enormously useful.


----------



## CT (Jan 30, 2021)

I think the only time I've used a xylophone was when writing some joke quasi-Webern during the Staypuft incident. I don't know if it's my least favorite; I probably don't have one, but it's likely my least used.

Also everyone here who answered "pipe organ" is now on my special list.


----------



## markd (Jan 30, 2021)

Strings. All strings. 

If I didn't have to include strings, my orchestral mock-ups would probably sound much more realistic (maybe!).


----------



## Barrel Maker (Jan 30, 2021)

mcalis said:


> The best use of Sax in an orchestral context (to my limited knowledge) has to be Prokofiev's Kije suite. I had never even considered putting Saxophone in an orchestra before this piece, but I think it works incredibly well:
> 
> [Should be timestamped to 6:08]



Ravel used the instrument brilliantly too, as he tends to do.


----------



## darthdeus (Jan 30, 2021)

A boring answer, but Cello. I like strings in general, but Cello is where it's at.

edit: oops I'm a moron and thought "favorite instrument" and not least favorite ... Cello is definitely my favorite :D

My least favorite would be probably piccolo, since it's so high it makes my head hurt every time I hear it in anything but lowest of volumes.


----------



## blender505 (Jan 30, 2021)

Can I say the human voice? I rarely if ever use it in my compositions and I almost always prefer versions of pieces without choir (eg, Jurassic Park theme and the Daphnis et Chloe suite). 

If I had to pick an more strict orchestral instrument though, I'd probably say the cor anglais. I love it when exposed, but I find it difficult to blend into the background compared to a bassoon or an oboe. Or maybe I'm just doing it wrong.

I guess I also don't typically care for saxes in the orchestral context.


----------



## Wally Garten (Jan 30, 2021)

mcalis said:


> The best use of Sax in an orchestral context (to my limited knowledge) has to be Prokofiev's Kije suite. I had never even considered putting Saxophone in an orchestra before this piece, but I think it works incredibly well:
> 
> [Should be timestamped to 6:08]



Buddy, I don't know how to tell you this, but Prokofiev plagiarized that bit from a Sting song.


----------



## FGBR (Jan 30, 2021)

Glockenspiel and piccolo for me, too piercing and often physically painful for my ears, especially if I'm in the same room/hall. I often have to cover my ears in those circumstances. I do occasionally use them in the VI world, where I can lower the volume.


----------



## David Cuny (Jan 30, 2021)

The clarinet.

And I feel bad about this. Because it's my loss.

From an orchestration point of view, the clarinet is the violin of the woodwind section. Huge range, stunningly agile, and can move from a whisper to a shrill scream. It can be _amazingly_ expressive.

I've even spent time trying to learn the clarinet. The chalumeau register is actually quite nice.

But the basic tone is just... _blah_, like the square wave tone of an old electronic organ. It's like the player has to work against the basic, bland tone of the instrument to give it life.

I'll admit - the piccolo is close contender with it's shrill tone, but I don't count that as a _real_ instrument, much like the sugar flowers that ornament a cake are decorations, but not actually frosting. Like the cake decorations, it's for adding a light, silvery tone to an orchestration. 

It requires real skill to play, but no one would seriously consider writing music featuring solo piccolo, would they? 

But back to the clarinet: my theory is that back when I was a kid, I must have overdosed on the clarinet at a local Dixieland Jubilee Festivals.

Oddly, I don't have the same aversion to banjos, so I may have to re-think that a bit.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 30, 2021)

I own a piccolo but I can't play it. I have a tame tinnitus in my right ear but even after one single piccolo note in the second (not even third) octave it's ringing like Christmas bells.
But I like using the piccolo in orchestration. It can add a fresh color.


----------



## ryans (Jan 31, 2021)

It's received so much hate here that... (wow I can't believe I'm actually going to do this...) I'm going to defend the piccolo.. (even though it can make a sound that will literally destroy your eardrums and probably damage any exposed skin)

For soaring lines, piccolo doubling an octave above is one of my most used orchestration-cheats to get the line to cut through. Especially with trumpets... the brassy tone of the trumpet dominates and you don't really notice the piccolo unless it is in the extreme high register.


----------



## Raab (Jan 31, 2021)

I’ve got to admit that my vote goes for the Clarinet as well. It’s not that I totally dislike it, it might just be my own fault not being able to use it in a good context. For me, it comes to shine in a Jazzy and Swingy context.

Favorites are trombones and in contrast to lots of people round here, I looove the combination of Piccolo and Glockenspiel. One of my go to pairs for flourishes and highlighting melodies. 😅

EDIT: Playing flute myself, I’ve tried the Piccolo once but returned it, as I could already see my neighbors heads exploding. 😬


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 31, 2021)

Saxer said:


> My least favorite instruments are distorted guitars


Same for me. And I love distorted guitar too!
But there is stuff like Djent that makes me almost like Ukulules!


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 31, 2021)

Strings. Nobody likes strings. Nobody buys string libraries. Strings are for shoelaces, data, and theory. Strings are dumb. Especially compared to the triangle.

Oboes are metal AF! they sound like geese. 🦆


----------



## Dave Connor (Jan 31, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> Not really orchestral.. But I've (almost) always disliked saxophone...
> 
> I like jazz... But the second a sax is playing... it's not for me aymore.
> Damn... If only I could explain why...
> ...


I’m not wild about a lot of the sax parts that showed up in the 20th century when it looked like it might earn a regular place in the orchestra. However, there’s an alto sax concerto by Glazunov that‘s fantastic. So the writing has a lot to do with it obviously.

Then of course there’s Gershwin, Bernstein and other’s works that simply couldn’t do without their sax sections.


----------



## Manfred (Jan 31, 2021)

I think this is the first question to ask a film director when spotting a film. Gets the dust out of the space and clears the way to delivering a score that will be appreciated (with fewer re-writes!). Personally, the only instrument I don’t like is.........the cow bell....


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 31, 2021)

David Cuny said:


> It requires real skill to play, but no one would seriously consider writing music featuring solo piccolo, would they?



John Williams would like to know your location.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 31, 2021)

Trumpets. As a trombone player, I had to deal with their bullshit in jazz orchestras for years, sitting in front of those show offs... in their low range, they are fine because horns and bones are louder and can drown them out! In their upper range, they sound like Chuck Mangione getting mobbed by some penguins.... on an iceberg. 

Ok, so this is mostly in jest, but I truly don't care for trumpets and use them sparingly in my work.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 31, 2021)

Manfred said:


> I think this is the first question to ask a film director when spotting a film. Gets the dust out of the space and clears the way to delivering a score that will be appreciated (with fewer re-writes!). Personally, the only instrument I don’t like is.........the cow bell....


That's a really good point! (Apart from the last sentence: everything would benefit from more cowbell.)


----------



## clipnotic (Feb 6, 2021)

I love the violin


----------



## Ben E (Feb 6, 2021)

Trumpets. 
Not orchestral, but I harbor a suspicion that no one _really_ likes theremin. It's just kind of neato bandito and so people kind of nod along. Especially non-musicians, when they see how it's played. But I've met people who claim they really like it and they don't seem to be lying, so I don't know.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Feb 6, 2021)

Disappointed by the lack of responses that just say “viola.”


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 7, 2021)

I dislike the instrument that plays the 'braaaams' sound - it is really overused. I believe the instrument was developed from the instrument that played 'orchestral hits' in the 80's. Didn't like that one much either.

Though seriously, I'm not much of a fan of the harpsichord. Don't know why, really - perhaps as a pianist I feel a bit threatened by it......but as an instrument it leaves me feeling a bit cold.

Surprised by the dislike of the oboe, there are some pieces of music where I find the oboe really affects me on an emotional level....


----------



## GtrString (Feb 7, 2021)

Honestly, I enjoy every instrument played right and in the right context.

Though, I would add that Ive skipped evey Cembalo/ Hapsichord preset that Ive ever encountered. It just doesent trigger my imagination.


----------



## Crossroads (Feb 7, 2021)

The reason I rarely listen to public classical radio is because the %^&ing *harpsichord* is in 90% of the pieces and that instrument makes me very unreasonably aggressive.

A lesser evil (but still evil) is opera voices. I really don't care for people singing about god knows what like they have a hot potato up their [redacted].

To counter this I will say that the Viola is the most beautiful of the string instruments and super underutilized especially as a solo instrument.


----------



## BassClef (Feb 7, 2021)

Cow Bell!


----------



## Akarin (Feb 7, 2021)

Oboes. They are a pain to my ears.


----------



## JonS (Feb 7, 2021)

Acme siren!


----------



## widescreen (Feb 7, 2021)

BassClef said:


> Cow Bell!


Better not move to the Alps!


----------



## Babe (Feb 13, 2021)

Dog whistle.


----------



## gyprock (Feb 13, 2021)

Every instrument except the anvil.


----------



## David Cuny (Feb 13, 2021)

Babe said:


> Dog whistle.


----------



## AMBi (Wednesday at 10:06 AM)

AMBi said:


> Clarinets honestly
> Especially when there's multiple playing
> They trigger something in me that makes me wanna take a nap
> 
> Bassoon tied/2nd place for the similar reasons


Clarinets and Bassoons are beautiful what were you thinking???

Kill yourself


----------



## nolotrippen (Wednesday at 10:20 AM)

Does Wind Machine count? Other than that, I love them all! The only instrument I took a long time to warm up to was the Sitar, but now I'm all in.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Wednesday at 10:38 AM)

Bluemount Score said:


> Opera voices, harpsichord, xylophone, vibraphone, marimba, saxophone
> 
> all of these only work in very specific context for me.
> 
> Also I somehow used to dislike the bassoon a little... not as much today anymore


Two years later, I actually enjoy using the Harpsichord, Marimba and Xylophone now more regularly and was even a little surprised by my own post to be honest.


----------



## Dave Connor (Wednesday at 11:28 AM)

AMBi said:


> Clarinets and Bassoons are beautiful what were you thinking???
> 
> Kill yourself


This is the correct attitude. (Kidding a bit.)

In the 2nd movement of Dvorak’s 9th, you get absolutely glorious clarinet work (12:24) where it handles a lower melodic part with the strings in a perfect orchestration of an idea (which the entire symphony is a model of -- in Bernstein's version, which may be the best there is.)
At 13:24 you get two bassoons underneath two clarinets all alone which as stated: is beautiful.


----------



## Trash Panda (Wednesday at 11:45 AM)

Trash Panda said:


> The bloody triangle.


Two years on and this glorified dinner bell can ring a ding ding itself to the Seventh Circle of Hell.


----------



## Symfoniq (Wednesday at 11:51 AM)

Sax is least favorite.

I love oboes and English horns.


----------



## Loerpert (Wednesday at 11:55 AM)

Don't think there's an orchestral instrument I hate, but if I could name any instrument it would be the bagpipes.


----------



## PaulieDC (Wednesday at 12:13 PM)

Loerpert said:


> Don't think there's an orchestral instrument I hate, but if I could name any instrument it would be the bagpipes.


It's funny, sax and bagpipes are the two instruments I absolutely love and can't stand at the same time.

Orchestral instruments I love, although Contrabassoon needs a reason to play, lol.

Back to opening WEIRD statement, I grow tired pretty quick at the smooth jazz sax, but big band (Miller, Dorsey, etc) is where I could listen to saxes all day and the more the merrier. Or in a huge orchestra backing a crooner, like the albums Count Basie and Sinatra did together.

Bagpipes: Standing next to someone playing the bagpipes is like cutting aluminum on a radial arm saw while getting a root canal. BUT, in a huge church or hall, like when the fella played Amazing Grace in the church at the Queen's funeral, wow, what a gorgeous sound. The reverb is a must, with seriously long tails like you get in a stone cathedral.

BTW, I love bluegrass also but if I never heard that scratchy playing style on a Mandolin again it'd be too soon. So that's my vote. Which has nothing to do with the OP because the question was orchestral instruments.


----------



## John Longley (Wednesday at 12:38 PM)

The human voice in pierrot lunaire.


----------



## José Herring (Wednesday at 12:41 PM)

John Longley said:


> The human voice in pierrot lunaire.


I remember giving away countless weekends to prepare this piece for performance. Man, I never want to hear that voice again.


----------



## Inventio (Wednesday at 12:43 PM)

mcalis said:


> The best use of Sax in an orchestral context (to my limited knowledge) has to be Prokofiev's Kije suite. I had never even considered putting Saxophone in an orchestra before this piece, but I think it works incredibly well:
> 
> [Should be timestamped to 6:08]



Another beautiful example, from the point of view of orchestration, in this recent release: saxophone quartet with choir


----------



## José Herring (Wednesday at 12:49 PM)

Dave Connor said:


> This is the correct attitude. (Kidding a bit.)
> 
> In the 2nd movement of Dvorak’s 9th, you get absolutely glorious clarinet work (12:24) where it handles a lower melodic part with the strings in a perfect orchestration of an idea (which the entire symphony is a model of -- in Bernstein's version, which may be the best there is.)
> At 13:24 you get two bassoons underneath two clarinets all alone which as stated: is beautiful.



Or in the part across the break if skillfully done is probably one of the more memorable experiences I ever had playing orchestral clarinet. 3:30 of pure joy. Clarinets and Bassoons all the way baby!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Wednesday at 1:44 PM)

Loerpert said:


> Don't think there's an orchestral instrument I hate, but if I could name any instrument it would be the bagpipes.


I like Uilleann Pipes quite a bit. They have a sweet tone to them. Having a hard time enjoying others. That impression may change.


----------



## Snarf (Wednesday at 2:20 PM)

Out of tune piccolo.


----------



## nolotrippen (Wednesday at 2:41 PM)

Dave Connor said:


> This is the correct attitude. (Kidding a bit.)
> 
> In the 2nd movement of Dvorak’s 9th, you get absolutely glorious clarinet work (12:24) where it handles a lower melodic part with the strings in a perfect orchestration of an idea (which the entire symphony is a model of -- in Bernstein's version, which may be the best there is.)
> At 13:24 you get two bassoons underneath two clarinets all alone which as stated: is beautiful.



This was the piece that got me fully into classical music, though it was a Bruno Walther recording.


----------



## Eulenauge66 (Wednesday at 3:10 PM)

I don’t like the Schnaddeldabbel too much. Also, the sound of a Vibraplomp annoys me. And very few composers had a good approach to use the Barflon melodically. Bela Bártok succeeded, and maybe Pong Lenis.


----------



## JohnG (Wednesday at 4:40 PM)

David Cuny said:


> no one would seriously consider writing music featuring solo piccolo, would they?


A-HA!! That's where you're wrong !!

I wrote a main title for (wait for it...) "The Unborn 2" back in the 1990s featuring a piccolo solo; the main title starts right at the top and the piccolo comes in at about 0'50" Okay, it's in the low register, but still -- piccolo!:

. [dubbed into, I think, Hungarian. There's an English language video on Youtube too but it has problems right at the top where the piccolo is]


----------



## David Cuny (Wednesday at 6:27 PM)

JohnG said:


> A-HA!! That's where you're wrong !!
> ...
> There's an English language video on Youtube too but it has problems right at the top where the piccolo is


Coincidence? I think not! 

Plus... it's playing on the creepy intro of a _really_ scary looking film. Did you see those unsupervised kids on that merry-go-round?

*



*

That's a lawsuit waiting to happen.

All joking aside, it sounds nice. And you reminded me I need to download the Claire Piccolo I bought last month.


----------



## tressie5 (Wednesday at 7:01 PM)

The tam tam. Worthless instrument. There's a YT reviewer (Horowitz?) who swears it's the best instrument since sliced bread. I beg to differ.


----------



## Great Zed (Wednesday at 8:23 PM)

I'm shocked how many people dislike the clarinet. It can be beautiful and lyrical on its own, and is immensely useful for blending with other instruments, especially viola. I can understand piccolo, but under some circumstances it is almost required to help other instruments cut through and add excitement in dense arrangements. Really, the only "instrument" I can think of that I can't tolerate is vocals in operatic context. Even then, there are a few exceptions.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Wednesday at 9:07 PM)

I'm not sure I fully comprehend this. Each and every instrument becomes irreplaceable when used in the right musical context and with the right orchestration.


----------



## Dave Connor (Wednesday at 10:38 PM)

nolotrippen said:


> This was the piece that got me fully into classical music, though it was a Bruno Walther recording.


It had a similar effect on me in my college days when I started getting into Classical. I played it over and over and couldn’t get enough of it.

Bruno Walter is one of the greatest conductors of the 20th century. It’s fair to say there wasn’t anyone better - only apples and oranges. What I noticed is that European conductors treat the piece with their sensibility and give a feel and tempo very much in keeping with that tradition. As if it was Beethoven or something, (who was a huge influence on the European Dvorak.) Bernstein, the American, seems to have a more innate awareness of the American plain, as well as the gospel and even Native American roots that the composer drew from. So Bernstein puts you out on the prairie where time stands still and you’ve got the majesty of the American landscape and so on. It just suits the piece so well. I think this performance which is rather famous at this point influenced a lot of conductors afterward who take their time with the piece as well. At least in the case of the slow movement.


----------



## TWY (Wednesday at 10:44 PM)

SupremeFist said:


> I basically hate oboes. I mean, I'll use them in an orchestration if I feel I have no other choice, but I will still be mentally flicking V signs at them. How about you?


Hahaha. Same here. Very very very very rarely do I find a use for them. At most I'll use them as a color in a dense mix of other stuff.


----------



## nolotrippen (Yesterday at 6:29 AM)

Viva la Oboe!


----------



## Terry93D (Yesterday at 6:30 AM)

I don't dislike any particular instrument but I do tend to have a little more difficulty with the oboes than with any other instrument.


----------



## Living Fossil (Yesterday at 6:49 AM)

John Longley said:


> The human voice in pierrot lunaire.


There's a very interesting article about this [in German], unfortunately I forgot the name of the author and can't check right now.

In short: The problem is that Schoenberg had a way of performing in his mind which was the way of speaking at very exact pitches as it was usual at the Burgtheater in Vienna.
But the instructions he wrote down (i.e. to leave the pitches) where basically misleading and results in most performances in a very artificial way of performance. Today, with having a look at the desired way of reciting in Melodyne he most likely had given different instructions. 
The intended way can be heard e.g. in recordings of Oskar Werner reciting poems. I also heard (live) a very impressive performance of the Pierrot, but don't know if there are recordings which treat the voice in this way.


----------



## timbit2006 (Yesterday at 7:32 AM)

Anyone that's seen a french horn player empty their spit valve onto the carpet below them will agree: French Horns are the nastiest instrument. I don't know what my least favourite would be though.


----------



## John Longley (Yesterday at 9:03 AM)

Living Fossil said:


> There's a very interesting article about this [in German], unfortunately I forgot the name of the author and can't check right now.
> 
> In short: The problem is that Schoenberg had a way of performing in his mind which was the way of speaking at very exact pitches as it was usual at the Burgtheater in Vienna.
> But the instructions he wrote down (i.e. to leave the pitches) where basically misleading and results in most performances in a very artificial way of performance. Today, with having a look at the desired way of reciting in Melodyne he most likely had given different instructions.
> The intended way can be heard e.g. in recordings of Oskar Werner reciting poems. I also heard (live) a very impressive performance of the Pierrot, but don't know if there are recordings which treat the voice in this way.


Very interesting. I’d be interested to hear a version done in that manner if you can find it.


----------



## SupremeFist (Yesterday at 9:34 AM)

I'd forgotten it was I who started this thread! I should add that, while sopranos are just about acceptable in a choir, they should never, ever, be allowed to sing individually.


----------



## Denix (Yesterday at 10:02 AM)

I once met an elderly woman who needed dialysis three times a week for 5 to 6 hours. Her late husband was an assistant to a famous German conductor. She told me that there is only one experience worse than dialysis - listening to Wagner operas. "Both lasts many hours, but at least there are no cymbals at the hospital!"


----------



## Earendil84 (Yesterday at 11:40 AM)

Out of left field - I hate the piano in orchestral context. With a passion. If you use it for doubling other things, okay, but not when it's in a prominent role. Any film or media score that uses tinkling piano patterns or has rom com themes on piano, makes me clench my teeth and growl.


----------



## Living Fossil (Yesterday at 12:27 PM)

John Longley said:


> Very interesting. I’d be interested to hear a version done in that manner if you can find it.


Unfortunately I have no idea where to find it... I heard that concert around 15 years ago


----------



## chrisr (Yesterday at 12:46 PM)

Sometimes a piano in an orchestral setting feels like it's still just an early draft, waiting to be fully orchestrated.

Edit *
@Earendil84 - only saw your post a few moments after I posted... Looks like we have similar views on this!


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Yesterday at 1:28 PM)

Funny thread and I must be the odd one out. For me Oboe is my favorite wind instrument. Just love it. I don't dislike any in particular.


----------



## Earendil84 (Yesterday at 1:47 PM)

chrisr said:


> Sometimes a piano in an orchestral setting feels like it's still just an early draft, waiting to be fully orchestrated.
> 
> Edit *
> @Earendil84 - only saw your post a few moments after I posted... Looks like we have similar views on this!


Yes, exactly that.
Or tingling background patterns that would sound much better with the rest of the orchestra.
One that immediately comes to mind is John Ottman's theme from Superman Returns.


----------



## Quasar (Yesterday at 3:01 PM)

Earendil84 said:


> Out of left field - I hate the piano in orchestral context. With a passion. If you use it for doubling other things, okay, but not when it's in a prominent role. Any film or media score that uses tinkling piano patterns or has rom com themes on piano, makes me clench my teeth and growl.


Strange and interesting... Does this mean you don't like piano concertos as a genre or class?


----------



## Honigdachs (Yesterday at 3:41 PM)

I don't really like the tuba. That was used while everyone was waiting for the invention of the cimbasso.


----------



## Stringtree (Yesterday at 3:47 PM)

With regard to piano and orchestra. Here, smoke some of this:


----------



## chrisr (Yesterday at 4:22 PM)

Stringtree said:


> With regard to piano and orchestra. Here, smoke some of this:



Wow! Ok (having listened to to the first 15 mins) in this instance, motion mostly withdrawn, thank you. Love this place for posts like this.


----------



## Earendil84 (Today at 3:13 AM)

Quasar said:


> Strange and interesting... Does this mean you don't like piano concertos as a genre or class?


No, piano concertos are fine. They are after all piano concertos, where the piano has the central role.
What I dislike is piano as supporting instrument in most film and media music. To me, the piano is supposed to be a solo instrument that pieces are written explicitly for. Also because single notes on a piano just don't emote something very well like for example on a violin. The piano needs entire tunes and pieces. If it's just plonking away arpeggios in the background - or worse foreground - it's a waste.


----------



## Honigdachs (Today at 3:17 AM)

I'm not a big fan of the piano in general. It's a very uninteresting, textureless sound. Kind of like a clean electric guitar. It's just not needed. Actually, wait, you know what, a piano should be used where people usually use clean guitars.


----------



## Loïc D (Today at 3:27 AM)

The conductor groaning and moaning…


----------



## Loerpert (Today at 4:57 AM)

You gotta love how JW uses a piano to support the basses in this one:


----------



## Chris Schmidt (Today at 3:25 PM)

Oboes are the best


----------



## MusicIstheBest (30 minutes ago)

Has anyone mentioned triangle? When it's used more than just the occassional splash of color it becomes a painful drone...and I think of something like this:


----------



## markleake (8 minutes ago)

timbit2006 said:


> Anyone that's seen a french horn player empty their spit valve onto the carpet below them will agree: French Horns are the nastiest instrument. I don't know what my least favourite would be though.


Yep. But reed instruments can be nasty too. Slimy reeds, rough reeds, etc. (I gave up playing because I grew to hate that wood-in-mouth feel). Spit going where it shouldn't when your lips get tired. Gurgles and weird noises because you didn't get a chance to blow out the saliva. You get the idea...


----------

